# Digital Scale



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm seriously considering a digital scale. Who all uses one??? Seem to me it would be just a accurate plus a little quicker, especially when switching powder loads a lot.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've never used one. I don't weigh every charge after setting my measure. If I'm using maximum charge or looking for an extremely accurate load, I'll weight every tenth load, or usually every twenty-fifth round.

My powder measure drops within about .2 grain, and I can't detect that variation in my shooting.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm also interested in the info. you may get here. All I can find about them is what their advertisements say. I'm going to purchase a simple scale when I can get some comparative info.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Scales*

I've used two different balance scales, an oil-dampened one and magnetic dampening. Both of these are balance type scales and take a few seconds to stop swinging after throwing the powder charge. The oil dampened ones are, so far as I know, no longer on the market. They are calibrated at the factory so that a hundred grains weight indicates one hundred grains on the scale. Unless it is checked against an accurate weight, the little weights used by government bureaus of weights and measures, there could be some variation. But, the same holds tru for electronic scales. Unless you are into bench rest shooting, that type of precision is not necessary.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife bought me an RCBS Chargemaster Combo in June. I've loaded about 1500 rounds with it so far. I checked over 100 loads from it with my old Ohaus 1005gr scale. I zeroed both sales with check weights and then checked loads on both. I can't tell any difference between them. In my opinion the RCBS scale is a good one, I haven't used the Ohaus since the middle of June.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That's good to know. I guess the digital is a lot more convenient, right?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That's good to know. I guess the digital is a lot more convenient, right?


It is for loading rifles, the powder measure and scale are connected. Just set the load, push the button and pick up a pan full of powder. :mrgreen: 
For handguns, uncover the Blue machine and pull the handle it's all automatic from there. :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have used a PACT digital scale for years. Never had any problems, much faster to use than a balance beam. I sold my old RCBS scale after using a digital for a month.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have heard pro's and cons on the digital. I think some of the cheap ones you see on e-bay may have been the ones that they were having all the problems with. The few guys I know that have a digial say they work just fine. Of corse they have bought brand name ones.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm planning on buyng a lyman 1500 xp this weekend.


----------



## LoneStar22 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Digital Scales*

Hello to All,
I purchased an RCBS digital some years ago, and have never beeen sorry I did. It's a faster reading method in my opinion, and remains quite accurate after all these years. 
You do need to keep air movement away from it while in use. 
There are a number of companies selling digital scales in a wide price range. I suspect they are all made by the same sacle manufacturer, with the color and logo are changed to match the selling brand.
Regards,
Tim


----------

